# Place your bets! It's going to be the Saints!



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2010)

Place your bets! According to Madden's NFL game it's going to be the Saints in a close victory! 
It (the game) has predicted correctly 5 of the superbowl winners in the last 6 years... will the game be correct again?? 
Saints Win Super Bowl, says Madden NFL - Plugged In - Yahoo! Games


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope it's the Saints!  Everyone here in New Orleans is SO excited!  The players have worked so hard.  They deserve it and so do the loyal fans.  Just once please!

I've never been a football fan or a fan of bad grammer, but "Who Dat!"

Robyn


----------

